# Delta Torpedo Light Disassembly?



## jockwalker (Oct 20, 2011)

Has anyone ever taken apart a Delta Standard Torpedo Light? I would like to take mine apart and clean the nasty insides. It looks like the 2 sides are clamped together.




 Any tips?


----------

